# دوره انترنت للمبتدئين ببلااااااااااااا&#



## The_Hero (14 يونيو 2006)

*دوره انترنت للمبتدئين ببلااااااااااااا&#*

سلام المسيح 
ان شاء الله هنبتدى دوره للانترنت للمبتدئين و هتكون مقسمه على 3 أقسام هم:
*** *معلومات عامة.*
**** تعليم برنامج آوتلوك اكسبريس.*
**** تعليم برنامج المحادثة م.س.ن مسنجر MSN Messenger.*

*و طبعاً كل جزء من الاجزاء الثلاثه مقسم الى عده نقاط .*
*و بأذن المسيح تكون الدروس دى مفيده للجميع.*
*و ان شاء الله هبتدى فى كتابة الدروس دى من النهارده.*
*و ربنا يباركم.*
:ura1: :ura1: :ura1: :ura1: :ura1: :ura1:​


----------



## Yes_Or_No (14 يونيو 2006)

*تمام حلو قوي بس ياريت كمان تضيف شرح الاكسبلور وكل المميزات و الحاجات اللي فيه علشان تكون الدوره كملت و كمان لو تضيف كل اللغات المستخدمه في برمجه الانترنت يبقي تمام ولو احتاجت اي حاجه في حكايه اللغات دي قولي وانا هبقي اعملك شغل كويس فيها*


----------



## ميرنا (14 يونيو 2006)

*موضوع حلو اوى كمل وهيتثبت*


----------



## The_Hero (14 يونيو 2006)

ميرسى خالص على مروركم و فعلاً مش عارف ارد أقول ايه 
و ان شاء الله يا Yes Or No كل اليى انت قولته لعلمك نازل فى خطه الدروه دى و ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم


----------



## The_Hero (14 يونيو 2006)

*الجزء الاول من الدوره نقطه أ*

* سلام المسيح *​ 
*النهارده هنبتدى بالجزء الاول من الدروس و اليى هوا:*
**** معلومات عامه .*​ 
*و أول نقطه فى الجزء ده هى :*
** مصطلحات شائعه و تعاريف.*​*الإنترنت*
*الإنترنت أو ما يسمى (بالنت) (NET) هي عبارة عن شبكة حاسوبية عملاقة تتكون من شبكات أصغر، بحيث يمكن لأي شخص متصل بالإنترنت أن يتجول في هذه الشبكة وأن يحصل على جميع المعلومات في هذه الشبكة (إذا سُمح له بذلك) أو أن يتحدث مع شخص آخر في أي مكان من العالم. *

*الويب أو WWW *
*هي إختصار لعبارة World Wid Web هي عبارة عن وسيلة تسهل الوصول إلى المعلومات في الإنترنت، فهي أشبه بالنافذة التي تطل منها على الإنترنت وهي عبارة عن صفحات تُكتب بلغة (أو برموز) تسمى HTML ويمكنك عرضها في كمبيوترك الشخصي بواسطة برنامج خاص يسمى متصفح (Browser) *

*المتصفح (Browser *
*هو برنامج يعرض لك المعلومات الموجودة في الإنترنت، ويمكنك من خلاله البحث عن أية معلومات ودخول أي موقع على الإنترنت، و بجرد تعلمك لكيفية استخدام هذا البرنامج تستطيع أن تبحر في فضاء الإنترنت، ومن أشهر المتصفحات إنترنت أكسبلورر و نتسكيب. *

*عنوان موقع الإنترنت أو (URL) *
*لا يهمنا معرفتك للاختصارات بقدر فهمك للمصطلح، عنوان الإنترنت هو مؤشر يدل على مكان وجود صفحة أو عدد من الصفحات على الإنترنت، ويكتب هذا العنوان في نافذة المتصفح العلوية، ويبدأ ب Http:// *
*فمثلا عنوان موقعنا هو (http://www.arabchurch.com) *

*HTML *
*اختصار Hyper Text Markup Language هي اللغة التي تكتب بها صفحات الإنترنت الظاهرة في المتصفح، ومجرد تعلمها تستطيع أن تصمم موقع على الإنترنت، ولكن بعد ظهور برامج سهلة لتصميم صفحات الإنترنت أصبح القليل يتعلم هذه اللغة. *

*برامج التصميم *
*هي برامج خاصة سهلة الاستعمال يمكنك من خلالها تصميم صفحة أو صفحات على الإنترنت دون الحاجة لتعلم لغة HTML، وأشهر هذه البرامج Front Pgae *

*FTP File Transfer Protocol *
*، ببساطة هي الطريقة التي يرسل بها مصمم صفحات الإنترنت ، الصفحات من المكان التي حفظ فيها هذه الصفحات إلى الموقع الذي يملكه. *

*Upload *
*اسم العلمية التي يتم فيها نقل الملفات والصفحات من الكمبيوتر إلى موقع ما الإنترنت، (يجب أن يكون مرتبط بالإنترنت) *

*Download *
*عكس المصطلح السابق، وهي عملية إنزال البرامج من الإنترنت إلى الكمبيوتر. *

*البريد الإلكتروني ( E mail) *
*إحدى خدمات الإنترنت الشهيرة، تستطيع من خلاله إرسال أو استقبال أي رسالة إلى أو من أي مستخدم للإنترنت (يجب أن تعرف عنوان بريده الإلكتروني ويجب أن تكون تملك بريد إلكتروني) ويكون شكل البريد الإلكتروني ( usermae@anything.com or net ). (@ تنطق آت) *
*إذا ما هو الهوت ميل ( Hotmail ) *
*يعتقد الكثير من المبتدئين أن الهوت ميل هو نفسه البريد الإلكتروني وذلك لكثرة تكرار هذه الكلمة، وببساطة الهوت ميل هو موقع لشركة شهيرة قدمت أول بريد مجاني عن طريق استخدام الويب. (إذا تذكر الهوت ميل ليس مصطلح من مصطلحات الإنترنت) *

*محرك البحث Search Engines *
*هو موقع على الإنترنت، يستخدم برنامج خاص للبحث عن المعلومات في شبكة الإنترنت، ومن أشهر هذه المواقع ياهو Yahoo.com *
*رابطة أو الوصلة Hyper Link *
*هي نص أو صورة يمكنك بعد النقر عليه بالفأرة إلى الانتقال إلى صفحة أخرى على الإنترنت. *

*ساحة Forum *
*هو أي موقع على الإنترنت يتيح لك المشاركة بكتابة مقال أو الرد على مقالات موجودة. *

*Chat *
*بمعنى الدردشة أو الحوار المباشر*

*عند إستخدامك للشبكة تواجهك كثير من المصطلحات التي لا تعرف معناها .. و ها هى المطلحات بترتيبها الابجدى:*

*A) *
*Administrator - المدير *
*شخص يقوم بإعداد مصادر الشبكة وتسجيل المستخدمين وأرقامهم السرية وصيانة المصادر. *

*Agent - عميل *
*في نظام (العميل/الموفر) (Client/Server) ، ذلك الجزء من النظام الذي ينفذ عملية إعداد وتبادل المعلومات نيابة عن برنامج المضيف Host أو الموفر Server. *

*Alert - تحذير *
*تقرير عن وجود خطأ بشكل صندوق تحذير أو صوت يطلقه الكمبيوتر. *

*ASCII - قاعدة المعايير الأمريكية لتبادل المعلومات *

*American Standard Code for Information Interchange معيار لتحويل الأحرف إلى أرقام وتحتوي على سبعة جزيئات بقيمة ثنائية تتراوح بين الصفر و 127. *

*Anonymous - مجهول *
*يتم استخدامه كاسم مستخدم للدخول على بعض الكمبيوترات البعيدة. *

*Authentication - التوثيق *
*تعريف هوية شخص أو الإجراءات الخاصة بذلك. *

*(B)*
*Band Width - عرض النطاق *
*هي كمية المعلومات التي يمكنك إرسالها على خط معين في وقت محدد. عرض النطاق يقاس بعدد النبضات في الثانية Bits per Second وتكتب (bps). *

*BBS - لوحة إعلانات النظام *
*كمبيوتر مزود ببرامج معينة يوفر رسائل إلكترونية وملفات إضافة للخدمات الأخرى. *

*Binary - ثنائي *
*وسيلة عد تستخدم الرقمين 0 و 1 ، وهي الوسيلة التي يعمل بها الكمبيوتر داخلياً، وتحتوي الملفات الثنائية على ثمان جزئيات تتراوح بين صفر و 255 *

*Browser - متصفح *
*برنامج يستخدم للإبحار في الشبكة العنكبوتية WWW. *

*C) *
*Client - تابع *
*جهاز كمبيوتر يقوم بطلب الخدمة من جهاز كمبيوتر آخر، فعندما يطلب كمبيوتر اشتراك مع موفر خدمة ISP فإنه يعتبر تابع لموفر الخدمة (Client of ISP). *

*Compression - ضغط *
*خطوات ضغط المعلومات لتخزين الملف في مساحة أصغر. *

*Connection - ربط *
*وسيلة اتصال بين جهازي كمبيوتر. *

*Crack - تخريب *
*مصطلح يطلق على برنامج يقوم بفك شفرة أحد البرامج المشتركة وجعله مجاني. *

*Cracker - مخرب *
*شخص يحاول الدخول على نظام ما دون تصريح ويسبب له أضرار. *

*D) *
*Data - بيانات *
*معلومات وبشكل خاص المعلومات المستخدمة بواسطة البرامج، أصغر وحدة في المعلومة يمكن للكمبيوتر فهمها هي bit. *

*Default - بديل افتراضي *
*قيمة أو فعل أو ترتيب يقوم الكمبيوتر بافتراضه في حال عدم قيام المستخدم بإعطاء تعليمات صريحة بخلاف ذلك. هذا النظام يمنع البرنامج من التعطل أو الاصطدام في حال عدم إعطاء قيمة بواسطة المستخدم. *

*Device - جهاز *
*الأجزاء التي يتركب منها الكمبيوتر Hardware مثل الشاشة والطابعة وخلافه، هذه الأجزاء يمكن أن يطلق عليها أيضاً الأجزاء الخارجية Peripheral لأنها منفصلة بصورتها المادية عن الكمبيوتر ولكنها مربوطة به. *
*جزء من الكمبيوتر أو قطعة من الأجهزة الخارجية التي يمكنها نقل المعلومات. *
*أي قطع أو معدات يمكن ربطها بالشبكة مثل الكمبيوتر والطابعة وموفر الملفات وموفر الطابعة وخلافه. *

*Dial-up - اتصال *
*استخدام التليفون أو ISDN لربط الكمبيوتر باستخدام مودم بخدمة الانترنت. وهي عكس الاتباط المستمر Permenant Connection وهذا يعني أنه كي تحصل على الخدمة فإنه عليك أن تعمل مكالمة هاتفية. *

*Domain - حقل *
*هو ذلك الجزء من الـ DNS الذي يحدد مكان شبكة كمبيوترك وموقعها في العالم. *

*DNS - نظام أسماء الحقول *
*Domain Name System هو نظام لتحديد العناوين الشبكية IP Addresses المطابقة للكمبيوترات المسماة والحقول Domains.. الـ DNS يتكون من سلسلة من المعلومات تفصل بينها نقاط... خدمة أسماء الحقول Domain Name Service هي عبارة عن برنامج يقوم بتحويل أسماء الحقول Domain Names إلى عناوين شبكية IP Addresse. *

*E) *
*Electronic Mail البريد الالكتروني *
*يرمز له e-mail وهو نظام يمكن بموجبه لمستخدم الكمبيوتر تبادل الرسائل مع مستخدم آخر أو مجموعة مستخدمين بواسطة شبكة اتصال، ويحتاج البريد الالكتروني إلى برنامج بريد مثل: Outlook أو Eudora ليتمكن من الارسال. *

*Emotion- رموز المشاعر *
*رموز تستخدم للتعبير عن المشاعر على الانترنت مثل « ابتسامة  ، غضب  » *

*Encryption - التشفير *
*هو معالجة كتلة من المعلومات بهدف منع أي شخص من قراءة تلك المعلومة باستثناء الشخص المقصود إرسالها إليه، وهناك العديد من أنواع التشفير. *

*F) *
*FAQs - الأسئلة المتكررة *
*Frequently Asked Questions وثيقة على الانترنت الغرض منها فحص وتدقيق المعلومات التي يحتاج إليها الكثير من الأشخاص بصفة متكررة. *

*Firewall - جدار نار *
*نظام تأمين لتقييد عملية الدخول على الكمبيوترات الموجودة على شبكة محلية LAN من أي مكان في الخارج. *

*Flame - التطهير *
*ردة فعل غاضبة لرسالة تم نشرها على Usenet أو القوائم البريدية Mailing List أو لوحات النقاش Message Boards ، التطهير يحدث لعدة أسباب مثل تعميم رسالة على الانترنت أو طرح سؤال توجد إجابته في الـ FAQs، حرب التطهير قد تحدث عندما يرد شخص تعرض للتطهير على الرسالة أو الرسائل التي وصلته. *
*G) *

*Gateway - بوابة *
*مصطلح (بوابة Gateway) لم يعد يستخدم حالياً ، والبوابة هي أداة أو برنامج اتصال يقوم بتسيير المعلومات من شبكة إلى أخرى. *

*Gopher - خدمة جوفر *
*نظام طورته جامعة مينيسوتا الأمريكية بهدف تسهييل عملية استخدام الانترنت وهو يعتمد على عملية البحث من خلال القوائم لقراءة الوثائق ونقل الملفات. Gopher يمكنه الإشارة الى الملفات ومواقع Telnet ومراكز معلومات WAIS وغيرها. *

*H) *
*Hacker - متطفل *
*المتطفل هو الشخص الذي يشعر بالفخر لمعرفته بطرق العمل الداخلية للنظام أو الكمبيوتر أو الشبكات بحيث يسعى للدخول عليها دون تصريح. *

*Host - مضيف *
*غالباً ما يستخدم مصطلح ( مضيف Host) للكمبيوتر الذي يتيح للمستخدمين الدخول عليه. *

*HTTP - بروتوكول نقل النص التشعبي *

*HTTP هي وسيلة تجعل من الممكن التصفح عبر وثائق الشبكة العنكبوتية، المستخدم يضغط على نقاط ربط موجودة على وثيقة الشبكة العنكبوتية مما يمكنه من الذهاب إلى تلك الوثيقة حتى لو كانت موجودة على جهاز آخر. *

*I) *
*ISDN - الشبكة الرقمية للخدمات الموحدة *
*Intergrated Services Digital Network هي تكنولوجيا جديدة تحتوي على شبكات صوتية ورقمية في وسيلة واحدة وتعتبر خدمة اتصالات فائقة السرعة. *

*IP - بروتوكول الانترنت *
*Internet Protocol هو طبقة الشبكة الخاصة بحاشية بروتوكول TCP/IP والتي تستخدمها الأدوات على الانترنت للاتصال ببعضها. والـIP Address (عنوان بروتوكول الانترنت) هو العنوان الخاص بكل كمبيوتر متصل بشبكة ولكل عنوان الـIP طريقتين للكتابة اما رقمية (TCP/IP Address) مثل 212.26.66.3 أو حرفية (FQDN) وهي العناوين التي نكتبها عادة في المتصفحات مثل ftp.empac.co.uk والعنوان الحقيقي هو الرقمي ولكن لصعوبة حفظه فنكتب العنوان الحرفي ولكن في الشبكة داخلياً يتم ترجمة العنوان الحرفي الى العنوان الرقمي المطابق له. *

*ISP - مقدم خدمة الانترنت *
*Internet Service Provider هو الشركة التي يقوم المستخدم - عادة - بالاشتراك لديها للحصول على ربط بالانترنت، وهذه الشركة مرتبطة بالانترنت مباشرة من احدى الشركات الأعضاء في CIX. *

*J) *
*JPEG*
*وسيلة لضغط الصور المستخدمة في الانترنت *

*K) *
*Kilobit - كيلو بت *
*وحدة قياس تعادل 1024 ب, وتستخدم عادة في تحديد الطاقة الاستيعابية للذاكرة *

*Kilobyte - كيلو بايت *
*وحدة قياس تعادل 1024 بايت. *

*L) *
*Layer - طبقة *
*شبكات الكمبيوتر قد تنظم على شكل مجموعة أعداد أكثر أو أقل من البروتوكولات المستقلة كل منها في طبقة Layer وقد تسمى مستوى Level. *

*Login - تسجيل *
*أي أن تقوم بتسجيل اسمك كمستخدم لنظام أو شبكة فيصبح لديك اسم مستخدم Login Name. *

*Log off - انهاء عملية التسجيل *
*هو اخبار النظام بانك أنهيت عملك وستقطع الارتباط. *

*Lurking - التواري *
*يستخدم هذا المصطلح للتعبير عن شخص ليس لديه مشاركة نشطة في مجموعة الاخبار او لوحة النقاش أو قائمة البريد التي اشترك معها، ويفضل التواري للأشخاص المبتدئين الذين يريدون التأقلم في البداية مع الآخرينز *

*M) *
*Mailing List - قائمة بريد *
*قائمة بعناوين الكترونية لعدة أشخاص. كل شخص مشترك في هذه القائمة يرسل موضوعاً يخص اهتمامات هذه القائمة الى كمبيوتر رئيسي يقوم بتحويل هذه الرسالة الى جميع المشتركين في القائمة البريدية، هناك قوائم معدلة Moderated وتعني أن الرسالة ترسل في البداية الى صاحب هذ ه القائمة ليدقق فيها واذا تأكد من صلاحيتها يقوم بارساله للبقية وهناك قوائم غير معدلة Unmoderated وتقوم بارسال الرسالة أتوماتيكياً للمشتركين. *

*Megabyte - ميجا بايت *
*وحدة قياس تعادل 1024 كيلو بايت أو 1048576 بايت. *

*MIME - توصيلة بريد الانترنت المتعددة الأغراض *

*Multipurpose Internet Mail Extension نظام لتوفير القدرة على نقل البيانات غير النصية كالصور والصوت والفاكس من خلال البريد الالكتروني. *

*N) *
*Netiquette - آداب الشبكات *
*الالتزام بقواعد سلوك ملائمة عند استخدام الشبكة *

*NETBIOS - نظام شبكة المدخلات والمخرجات الأساسي *
*Network Basic Input/Output System يسمح للأجهزة التي تعمل بنظام DOS من التحدث مع واستعمال خدمات الشبكة. نفس الاسم هو اسم بروتوكول شبكة محلية يستخدم بشكل واسع في منتجات ميكروسوفت. *
*Newsgroup - مجموعة أخبار *
*مجموعات الأخبار التي قد يصل عددها الى 16.000 مجموعة تكون معاً الـUsenet، وهي بمثابة الصحف التي تناقش جميع موضوعات الحياة وأي موضوع قد يخطر ببالك، ومعظم موفري الخدمة يوجد لديهم موفر مجموعات أخبار Newsgroup Server. *

*O) *
*On-Line/Off-Line - متصل/غير متصل *
*On-Line تعني أن الكمبيوتر متصل حالياً بالشبكة وعكسه Off-Line أي غير متصل. *

*P) *
*PING - مجمع كتلة الانترنت *
*Packet InterNet Grouper برنامج يستخدم لاختبار القدرة الوصولية وذلك بارسال طلب صدى ICMP اليها وانظار الرد *
*PPP - بروتوكول نقطة الى نقطة *

*Point-to-Point Protocol إحدى وسيلتين لتبادل كتل البيانات عبر انترنت بواسطة خطوط الهاتف ( الوسيلة الأخرى هي SLIP) بروتوكول PPP يوفر وسيلة ضغط للبيانات وتصحيح الأخطاء ولايزال تحت التطوير. *

*POP - بروتوكول مكتب البريد *
*Post Office Protocol يسمح للمستخدم بتخزين رسائله في كمبيوتر شركة توفير الخدمة كي يقوم باسترجاعها فيما بعد، وهناك ثلاث طبعات لهذا النظام POP و POP2 و POP3. *

*Port - ميناء (منفذ) *
*تحديد موقع برنامج معين على كمبيوتر مضيف على الانترنت.. قبل سنوات قليلة كان على المستخدم تحديد البورت بنفسه؛ المنفذ 23 خاص بالـTelnet والمنفذ 21 خاص بالـFTP، أما اليوم فمعظم البرامج تحدد المنفذ اتوماتيكياً. *

*Proxy - تفويض *
*طريقة يقوم بمقتضاها جهاز - موجه غالباً - بالرد على طلبات للدخول على مواقع معينة وبذلك يقوم بتنفيذ هذا الطلب بناء على الأوامر التي تلقاها وعلى التوجيه الذي صُمِمَ عليه. *

*Q) *
*Queue - صف *
*كتل احتياطية تنتظر المعالجة *

*R) *
*RAM - ذاكرة الدخول العشوائي *
*Random - Access Memory الجزء من ذاكرة الكمبيوتر الذي يقوم بتخزين المعلومات بصفة مؤقتة بينما هي تحت الاستخدام . أغلب الكمبيوترات تحتوي على 512 KB من ذاكرة الرام، هذه المعلومات اذا أغلقت الجهاز ولم تحفظها تختفي الى الأبد. *

*Remote - بعيد *
*لايمكن ربطه مباشرة باستخدام أسلاك محلية ولكنه يحتاج الى أدوات اتصال. *

*Router - موجه *
*نظام كمبيوتر يتخذ القرارات الخاصة بتحديد اتجاهات الحركة على الانترنت. *

*S) *
*SLIP - بروتوكول الانترنت ذو الخط المتسلسل *
*Serial Line Internet Protocol هو بروتوكول يستخدم لتشغيل بروتوكول الانترنت IP على خطوط متسلسلة Serial Lines كدوائر الهاتف. عادة عند الارتباط بموفر خدمة يستخدم اما PPP أو SLIP. *

*Server -** خادم (موفر) *
*جهاز يفتح للمستخدمين لتوفير الخدمات لهم كنقل الملفات وغيرها.. الشخص الذي يدخل على الـServer يسمى Client *

*Shell - المحارة *
*برنامج يوفر للمستخدم القدرة على التفاعل مع الكمبيوتر. *

*SMTP - بروتوكول نقل البريد البسيط *
*بروتوكول يستخدم لنقل البريد الالكتروني بين الأجهزة. *

*Spamming - التعميم *
*مصطلح يطلق على عملية تعميم رسالة في مجموعات الأخبار أو البريد الالكتروني. ويقابله التطهير Flaming. *

*Standard - معيار (افتراضي) *
*مجموعة من المواصفات لتصميم البرامج يتم الاعتراف بها من قبل بائعين أو منظمة رسمية. *

*T) *
*T1 *
*مصطلح AT&T يعبر عن وسائل النقل الرقمية Digital التي تستخدم لنقل DS-1 الاشارات الرقمية المشكلة وذلك بسرعة 1.5 MB في الثانية (سرعة خارقة) وذلك باستخدام خط مؤجر Leased Line وهناك أيضاً T3 التي تستخدم لنقل DS-3 بسرعة 44.746 MB في الثانية. *

*TCP - بروتوكول التحكم بالنقل *
*يقوم هذا البروتوكول بتمرير المعلومات الى بروتوكول الانترنت IP وهو مسئول عن التأكد من وصول الرسالة وأنها مفهومة. *

*Telenet - الاتصال عن بعد *
*Telnet هي بروتوكول انترنت معياري لخدمات الربط عن بعد ويسمح للمستخدم بربط جهازه على كمبيوتر مضيف جاعلاً جهازه وكأنه جزء من ذلك الكمبيوتر البعيد. *

*Trojan Horse - حصان طروادة *
*برنامج كمبيوتر يحمل داخله وسائل تسمح لمكونه الدخول الى النظام الذي زُرِعَ فيه. *

*URL - معين المصادر المنتظم *
*Uniform Resourse Locator وسيلة معيارية للإشارة للمصادر تقوم بتحديد نوع الخدمة بالاضافة الى موقع الملف أو الدليل. *

*Unix - نظام يونيكس *
*نظام تشغيل تستخدمه معظم شركات توفير الخدمة ويقوم بربط عدة أجهزة تابعة Clients به للدخول عليه. *

*Usenet - شبكة المستخدم *
*شبكة من مجموعات الأخبار تتكون من 16.000 مجموعة أخبار تهتم بجميع شؤون الحياة. *

*V) *
*Virus - فيروس *
*برنامج يكرر ويضاعف نفسه عن طريق دمج نفسه بالبرامج الأخرى ويضر الكمبيوتر كثيراً. *

*W) *
*White Pages - الصفحات البيضاء *
*مراكز معلومات توفر خدمات ومعلومات عن أشخاص معينين. *

*Whois *
*برنامج يتيح لمستخدمه البحث في مراكز المعلومات عن أشخاص وعناوين. *

*WAIS*
*نظام يتيح لمستخدمه البحث عن موضوع معين باستخدام كلمات مفتاحية Keywords. *

*Winsock*
*نظام التقاء في ويندوز، واذا أردت الدخول على الانترنت فيجب أن يتوفر لديك ملف يدعى winsock.dll موضوع داخل النظام. المشكلة التي تتكرر كثيراً هي أنه ليس جميع البرامج تعمل مع نفس طبعة winsock تطبيق trumpet الذي يستعمله الكثيرون يستخدم لتوفير ربط SLIP بين حاسباتهموتقوم الانترنت بتوفير نسخة من winsock. *

*WWW - الشبكة العنكبوتية العالمية *
*برنامج يعمل باستخدام نقاط ربط Hybertext link كي يتمكن المستخدم من التصفح بواسطة النقر على الروابط. *

*Worm - دودة *
*برنامج يكرر نفسه ولكنه يتكاثر في الشبكة بشكل مقصود بعكس الفيروسات، دود الانترنت الذي حدث عام 1988 ربما يكون الأشهر فقد استطاع الدود أن يتكاثر في أكثر من 6000 نظام. *

*WYSIWYG - ماتراه هو ماتحصل عليه *
*What You See Is What You Get هومصطلح يطلق على بعض برامج تصميم صفحات الويب التي تتيح رؤية ماستكون الصفحة عليه من خلال البرنامج نفسه. *

*X) *
*X - Modem *
*بروتوكول يستخدم لنقل الملفات بين حاسبين عادة بواسطة مودم. *

*Y) *
*Yellow Pages - الصفحات الصفراء *
*خدمة تستخدم بواسطة اداريي UNIX بغرض ادارة مراكز المعلومات الموزعة عبر الشبكة. *

*Y - Modem *
*بروتوكول يستخدم لنقل الملفات بين حاسبين عادة بواسطة مودم. *

*Z) *
*Z - Modem *
*بروتوكول يستخدم لنقل الملفات بين حاسبين عادة بواسطة مودم. *

*Zone - نطاق *
*مجموعة من أدوات الشبكة Apple Talk. *

*أتمنى من المسيح ان النقطه الاولى من الجزء الاول من الدروس يكون افادكم *
*و المسيح يباركم .*​


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (15 يونيو 2006)

جميل جدا
ده مجهود عظيم
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## The_Hero (16 يونيو 2006)

متشكر على الاخر يا الرائحه الذكيه ربنا يبارك تعب مرورك 
و بأذن الله النهارده كمل الدوره
النقطه ب فى الجزء الاول.
و ربنا معاكم


----------



## beromessiah (16 يونيو 2006)

هايل يا هيرو ... شكراا .... ربنا يباركك


----------



## The_Hero (17 يونيو 2006)

*النقطه ب من الجزء الاول.*

سلام المسيح 
النهارده بأذن المسيح هنكمل الدوره بالنقطه ب من الجزء الاول و هى:
*نشأة الإنترنت *

*ماهي الانترنت *
*الانترنت هي عبارة عن شبكة كمبيوترات ضخمة متصلة مع بعضها البعض. وتخدم الانترنت أكثر من 200 مليون مستخدم وتنمو بشكل سريع للغاية يصل إلى نسبة 100% سنوياً، وقد بدأت فكرة الانترنت أصلاً كفكرة حكومية عسكرية وامتدت إلى قطاع التعليم والأبحاث ثم التجارة حتى أصبحت في متناول الأفراد. والانترنت عالم مختلف تماماً عن الكمبيوتر، عالمٌ يمكن لطفل في العاشرة الإبحار فيه. ففي البداية كان على مستخدم الانترنت معرفة بروتوكولات ونظم تشغيل معقدة كنظام تشغيل Unix أما الآن فلا يلزمك سوى معرفة بسيطة بالحاسب لكي تدخل إلى رحاب الانترنت. *
*كما كان في الماضي من الصعب الدخول للانترنت خلال الشبكة الهاتفية باستخدام مودم ولكن مع انتشار شركات توفير الخدمة تبددت هذه الصعوبات، فمنذ أن بدأت شركة CompuServe توفير خدمة الدخول على الانترنت بواسطة الشبكة الهاتفية عام 1995 عبر بروتوكولات Point-to-Point لم يعد الدخول في الانترنت أمراً صعباً. وأهم عناصر الانترنت الرئيسية هي :*
*(أ) الشبكة العنكبوتية www *
*(ب) نقل الملفات **FTP *
*(جـ) البريد الالكتروني E-Mail *
*(د) مجموعات الأخبار Usenet. أهم ما يجب أن تعرفه عن الانترنت هو أنها تعتمد اللغة الإنجليزية كلغة رسمية وأن الإبحار في الانترنت مجاني تماماً ولكن الثمن الذي تدفعه هو لتوفير الخدمة لك. *

*تاريخ الانترنت *​*الخمسينيات *
*1957 الاتحاد السوفيتي يطلق Sputnik أول قمر صناعي. ردت عليه الولايات المتحدة بتأسيس (وكالة مشروع الأبحاث المتطورة) (Advanced Research Project Agency) اختصاراً (ARPA) بتمويل من وزارة الدفاع الأمريكية. *
*الستينيات *
*1967 أول ورقة تصميم عن ARPAnet تنشر بواسطة لورنس روبرت. *
*1969 ARPAnet تؤسس بتمويل من وزارة الدفاع لإجراء بحوث عن الشبكات. تم إنشاء أربعة مفاصل Nodes. *

*السبعينيات *
*1970 تأسيس Alohanet بجامعة هاواي. *
*1972 Alohanet ترتبط بـ ARPAnet. *
*1972 ري توملنسون اخترع برنامج البريد الالكتروني لإرسال الرسائل عبر الشبكات الموزعة. *
*1973 أول اتصال وربط دولي مع ARPAnet وذلك مع جامعة كلية لندن University College of London. *
*1974 BBN تدشن Telnet وهي نسخة تجارية لـ ARPAnet. *
*1974 Vint Cerf و Bob Kohn ينشران تصميماً لبروتوكول يسمى TCP. *

*الثمانينيات *
*1981 Minitel و Teletel تنتشر في فرنسا بواسطة France Telecom. *
*1982 DCA و ARPA يؤسسان (TCP) أي Transmission Control Protocol و (IP) أي Internet Protocol وبذلك أصبحت (TCP/IP) اللغة الرسمية للانترنت. *
*1982 EUnet أسست بواسطة Euug لتقدم خدمة البريد الالكتروني ومجموعات الاخبار. *
*1982 مصطلح (انترنت) يستخدم لأول مرة. *
*1983 تطوير ما يسمى بـ Name Server في جامعة ويسكنسن. *
*1984 تم تطوير DNS أي Domain Name Server وتجاوز عدد النظم المضيفة (Hosts) ما يقارب 1000 جهاز. *
*1987 تجاوز عدد النظم المضيفة 10000 جهاز. *
*1987 اتحاد شركات Merit و IBM و MCI لتكون شركة ANS والتي قامت بتقوية اتصالات الشبكة واجهزتها ثم فتح الخدمة في الدول الحليفة لأميركا. *
*1989 تجاوز عدد النظم المضيفة 100000 جهاز. *
*1989 تكوين (وحدة مهندسي الانترنت IETF) و (وحدة باحثي الانترنت IRTF) تحت اشراف IAB. *
*1989 ارتبطت كل من (استراليا، المانيا، اسرائيل، ايطاليا، اليابان، المكسيك، هولندا) بشبكة NSFNET. *
*التسعينيات *
*1990 نشأت Archie. *
*1990 أصبحت شركة The World Comes On-line أول شركة تجارية توفر خدمة الانترنت. *
*1991 تونس ترتبط بالانترنت كأول دولة عربية ترتبط بالشبكة. *
*1991 نشأت WAIS و Gopher و WWW. *
*1992 تأسست جمعية الانترنت Internet Society وتجاوز عدد النظم المضيفة مليون. *
*1992 الكويت ترتبط بالانترنت. *
*1992 البنك الدولي يرتبط بالانترنت. *
*1993 البيت الأبيض والأمم المتحدة يرتبطان بالانترنت. *
*1993 مصر والإمارات ترتبطان بالانترنت. *
*1993 انتشر Mosaic و WWW و Gopher بشكل واسع جداً. *
*1994 انتشار التسوق على الانترنت والشركات تدخل الشبكة بشكل واسع. *
*1994 لبنان والمغرب ترتبطان بالانترنت. *
*1995 CompuServe و America On-line و Prodigy تعمل لتوفير الخدمة للمشتركين. *
*1995 طرح JAVA في الأسواق. *
*1996 انعقاد أول معرض دولي للانترنت. *
*1996 قطر وسوريا ترتبطان بالانترنت. *
*1999 المملكة العربية السعودية ترتبط بالانترنت. *

*من يدير الانترنت *​*سؤال قد يتردد كثيراً ،، وكثير من الناس تعتقد بأن هناك جهة تمتلك الانترنت وذلك غير صحيح! وهذا من أكثر الأشياء التي تدعو للاستغراب، وإن كان أقرب شيء يشبه السلطة الإدارية في الانترنت هي جمعية الانترنت ISOC وهي جمعية غير ربحية لأعضاء متطوعين يقومون بتسهيل ودعم النمو الفني للانترنت وتحفيز الاهتمام بها. فكل مستخدم للانترنت مسؤول عن جهازه، وهناك ما يسمى بالعمود الفقري للانترنت وهو الجزء الرئيسي للشبكة الذي ترتبط به شبكات أخرى وعند إرسال معلومات يجب أن تمر بهذا العمود الفقري. ويلي ذلك الشبكة الوسطى للانترنت وهي شبكة العبور التي تربط الشبكة الجذرية بالعمود الفقري أي تقوم بربط مناطق جغرافية بالعمود الفقري، والشبكة الجذرية هي المستوى الثالث من الانترنت وتقوم بربط شبكات المؤسسات والمعاهد بشبكات المناطق الجغرافية في المستوى المتوسط والذي يسمح لهم بالدخول على العمود الفقري. ولا أحد يقوم بتمويل كل ذلك بل إن كل شركة مسؤولة عن تمويل نفسها. *


----------



## ارووجة (24 سبتمبر 2006)

الله يعطيك العافية

موضوووع حلوووووووو كتير


----------



## The_Hero (24 سبتمبر 2006)

صدقينى انا كنت هكمل الدوره لانها لسه مخلصتش 
بس لقيت عدم اهتمام فقلت خلاص
معلش بقى 
ربنا يباركم 
صلوا من اجل ضعفى انا الحقير


----------



## hanylove (18 نوفمبر 2006)

ده مجهود عظيم


----------



## mr.hima (2 ديسمبر 2006)

رهيييييييييب


----------



## tina_tina (3 ديسمبر 2006)

اعتقد مجهود زى ده ميتقفلش خالص
فين الثقة بالنفس
كمل ببركة ربنا 
مجهودك رائع
وابدا بالجزء العملى


----------



## The_Hero (9 ديسمبر 2006)

بصراحه انا مش عارف اقول ايه 
بس علشان خاطر محبتكم انتو 
باذن المسيح هكمل الموضوع
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم
:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:​


----------



## بوسى هانى (30 يناير 2009)

*رد: دوره انترنت للمبتدئين ببلاااااااااااا&#157*

معلومات جميلة جداشكرا كتير ليك يا اخى واتمنة انك تفدنا بمعلوماتك الجميلة وشكرا مرة تانية


----------



## kalimooo (31 يناير 2009)

*رد: دوره انترنت للمبتدئين ببلاااااااااااا&#157*

جميل

شكرااااااا لمجهودك


----------



## بوسى هانى (31 يناير 2009)

*رد: دوره انترنت للمبتدئين ببلاااااااااااا&#157*

شكرا لمجهودك فعلا بطل ونتمنة ان نشوف الجزء العملى لانها فعلا معلومات مهمة جدا بلنسبة لينا ارجوك كمل


----------



## فيبى مجدى (31 يناير 2009)

*رد: دوره انترنت للمبتدئين ببلاااااااااااا&#157*

معلومات جميلة شكراااااا لتعبك نرجوا المزيد


----------



## محامي مسيحي (1 فبراير 2009)

*رد: دوره انترنت للمبتدئين ببلاااااااااااا&#157*

شكرا لمجهودك الجميل يا هيرو
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## amad_almalk (4 فبراير 2009)

*رد: دوره انترنت للمبتدئين ببلاااااااااااا&#157*

موضوع رائع

مرسيىىىىىىىىى علي الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## The_Hero (25 أبريل 2011)

*رد: دوره انترنت للمبتدئين ببلاااااااااااا&#157*

بجد انا حاسس بفرحة كبيرة انا مش مصدق ان مواضيعى متقفلتش يا ربى يسوع انا مبسوط حاسس انى هعيط ده انا بقالى سنين مزرتش المنتدى


----------



## طالبة شفاعة (14 مايو 2011)

*رد: دوره انترنت للمبتدئين ببلااااااااااااا&#*

*ياعم احلفك بربنا تكمل ولا الحلفان حرام طيب اقولك اية كلنا منشغلين فى الفترة الاخيرة بالامتحانات ولما فضينا رجعنا للمنتدى فارجوا تكملة هذا العمل الرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة دة 
ياستاذ وبلاش تفكير الشيطان اللى عايز يحرمنا من العلم ومن تواصلنا مع بعضينا
وبركة القدسين ترجعك عن تفكيرك دة 
وعلى فكرة انا كل يو م ها دور على الجديد اللى كتبتة ولو ما لقتش حاجة اخر الاسبوع ها ارسلك رسالة يعنى من الاخر هادوشك  انت ما ترضاش ان احنا نبقى مش فاهمين حاجة قصاد العالم الثانى*


----------

